# Total Choice Limited $38.xx month...



## roamerr (Feb 11, 2003)

I have searched and not found any info on previous posts. DirecTV now has a reduced Total Choice that is called Total Choice Limited (TCL) -- I am unsure of exact price but believe it is $33.99 a month (not sure since it shows $33.29 on my bill but that is a month that is a few days into). TCL basically includes locals but cuts 60 channels -- many music and some good ones such as Spike, Discovery, MTV2, MSNBC, Noggin, Mix Channels (News, Kids, Sports) and others. I switched to it since the only channel I lost that I sometimes watched is Spike for "Pros vs Joes".

Anyway -- thought I would spread the news.

I found out by calling to see what options were available to reduce my $78 a month bill for Total Choice, 3 DirecTivos, and HBO. They basically switched me to TCLimited (saves $8 or so a month), Gave me $10 off a month on HBO for 6 months, and gave me $5 a month off for a year. This saves $216 a year with no contract -- not bad for a 10 minute call.....

Note that I was told that DirecTV does not promote the Total Choice Limited but it is available.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

I still think that if DirecTV wants to get more subscribers, that they need to promote this level of programming. Then those subs may increase to higher tiers later. This is even more critical because of their recent rate increases. They may get more subs from those that are sitting on the fence debating cable or sat.


----------



## jcricket (Sep 11, 2002)

I recently cut off a lot of my programming as well. Went from TC+, HBO & HD package to just Total Choice. Saved about $25/month. Not the biggest savings, but my wife and I agreed that spending $75/month on TV was too much. Nearly 70% of what we watch is on network TV, which I record of our OTA HD antenna (we have a HR10-250).

The remaining 30% is on a handful of other channels (VH1, FX, SciFi, HGTV, E!)

We're probably good candidates for a-la-carte, should it ever become a reality.


----------



## darthrsg (Jul 25, 2005)

look here


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Still includes a whole bunch of shopping channels.  I counted 8. 

And, no SciFi channel.

But, it's a start.


----------



## LostCluster (Feb 11, 2002)

Shopping channels if they had their way would show up even on unsubscribed recievers... the signal is free, it's selling stuff 24/7 at marked up prices. Afterall, they buy out local stations to get must carry status.


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

JimSpence said:


> Still includes a whole bunch of shopping channels.  I counted 8.
> 
> And, no SciFi channel.
> 
> But, it's a start.


Of COURSE it includes the shopping channels. Unlike other business models, the shopping channels pay D* to be there and to be promoted, which is why they always appear no matter how many times you delete them!!


----------



## jcricket (Sep 11, 2002)

Guindalf said:


> Of COURSE it includes the shopping channels. Unlike other business models, the shopping channels pay D* to be there and to be promoted, which is why they always appear no matter how many times you delete them!!


I'm with you there. I understand why DirecTV must carry them and offer them in every package, but why-oh-why can't they just let me filter those on my receiver.

I know, I can use a very limited "favorite channels" list and they won't show up, but I really wish I could adjust "channels I receive" to just be the channels I actually subscribe to minus the shopping channels.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

I also agree with this. I just wanted to point out that the shopping channels are still there and always will be.  or should that be


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

JimSpence said:


> I still think that if DirecTV wants to get more subscribers, that they need to promote this level of programming. Then those subs may increase to higher tiers later. This is even more critical because of their recent rate increases. They may get more subs from those that are sitting on the fence debating cable or sat.


 Yep! I agree! Dish has been doing this for years. Advertising their budget package. Now if they only offered PPC (something i would like to see Pay Per Channel) I basicly watch about 10 of the 800 perhaps 20 when I am getting Freebies  :up:


----------



## randym431 (Dec 21, 2001)

No tvland.


----------



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

No FX.


----------



## randym431 (Dec 21, 2001)

I'd like to see the day when you can select, one by one, the channels you want (to pay for). And have an allowance. If you go over, it kicks you into the next price bracket. Then you could bypass all those music channels for allowance towards others you want. And dump the shopping channels altogether.


----------



## drewmotz (Feb 14, 2003)

randym431 said:


> I'd like to see the day when you can select, one by one, the channels you want (to pay for). And have an allowance. If you go over, it kicks you into the next price bracket. Then you could bypass all those music channels for allowance towards others you want. And dump the shopping channels altogether.


Actually, since DTV gets paid for the shopping channels, dumping them would negatively affect your allowance, not? So in this scenario, accepting the shopping channels would help your allowance toward other channels you want.

If this ever were the case, I wonder how many people would then like DTV to get MORE shopping channels. Perhaps if we get enough of them, we could then get all the channels we actually watch for free! (That would be the day.)


----------



## rfburns (May 10, 2002)

I just called to ask for Total Choice Limited, and they told me this was "phased out", or some similar language. They offered me "Total Choice Select", at $39.99. Can anyone confirm if I just got lied to, or if they quickly cancelled a good plan so they could make more money?


----------

